# Linolnshire Meets - Wax Wixard weekend (seee post 5)



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

I have been recruited as the TTOC Lincolnshire Area Rep.

The reason for an additional Rep is to alleviate the pressure on the Midlands Rep and to try and provide TTOC meets in the North East of the Midlands Area.

The first thing I want to do is guage how many people there are in the area who would be interested in regular meets and to get some ideas of suitable locations for monthly meets. I think it would be a good idea to move the meet between locations to share the travelling and provide eveyone with a venue close to home once in a while. So ideas please. Large Car Parks essential so we can park miles from anyone else!

Once I have some ideas of how many of us there are and where we all live I will post the first meet for later this month.

Look forward to hearing from you and arranging the first meet.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

How about a game of Golf at Belton Woods anyone :wink: Or have we already done that one :lol:

Seriously though. Looking forward to meeting up again 

Good job Colwyn

Ben


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Just read the other thread

Though I would post here, I'm sure someone will move it if this is the wrong place. 

Colwyn, I've got the info from Wax Wizard. I'll email you it. End of April sounds good to me (Iâ€™ll save up now)

Yeah we where talking about a curry night in Leicester(shire) with Col and Di. It's a lovely drive, if a bit slow from Grantham on the A607.

I'm happy to help out with anything you need to delegate

Ben


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Belton brigade's all for the Balti house it seems Col  ,either Leicester or Brum not bothered as long as it's a good one! :wink: :lol: (think you need to talk to Col & Di mate)

Chris


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Congrats on the appointment Col (hope the money's good :lol: )

Havn't seen PeTTe around lately but I bet he and Paula's up for it.

Say Hi to Sandy for me Col [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Chris


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Talking to Ben today and I think there is a good chance we may be having a "WaxWizard weekend meet" to learn how to "do" the cars proper like. Mark is up for it and Ben has provisionally offered the use of his firms car park on the outskirts of Lincoln (Water/power available) as a base for the work. Mark will teach us on a show and tell basis how to clean the cars but also carry out work for those that want it done. Both Ben and I are up for having a "Full Monty Deal 5" done which I believe is going to be at a reduced price of Â£115 each if 2 or more show. Quite a saving even though the wax has to be bought separately. I can get more details on the forum in the next day or 2 but looking at the weekened of 24/25 April provisionally. Premises will be available on Sturday morning and all day sunday. Mark thinks he can get 2-3 cars done in a full day.

Please let me know if you are up for this. Obviously full car treatments are limited due to time but the show and tell meet is open for as many as we can fit in the space. If those dates are not good it will probably have to shift to the end of May as I am going to be away working for the last 2 weeks of this month and most weekends in May.

Names please 

Colwyn


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I'll try to bring a digital camera. Get a sig. picture at last.


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Hello all Beltoners!

Congrats on the appointment Col....

Hello to all....well, what a difference a week makes, Working in the Snow this morning  as opposed to a pleasant thrwack around in the fresh air of last week :?

Nice to see that we have our own branch of TTOC so to speak

Paula and I would definatly be in the running for both a 'show n tell' as well as paying to have somebodt else spruce up my ride... and a curry night someplace

At the minute, I believe we are both free that weekend, although things may change for Paula...you never can tell!!

Keep me posted on things peeps

Regards

peTTe


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Hello the BelTToneers

Great work Colwyn, I have had a word with the gaffa and she says that we are at home to Man City (providing the team isnâ€™t in prison) on the Saturday so thatâ€™s a no go for us, but, we are okay to come over on Sunday (25th) only to see WW in action and to stock up on some cleaning goodies.

How about going out early doors (Sunday - early evening)somewhere around Bens area for a bite to eat and then do the Leicestershire curry on the next one, only if this fits in with everyone else.

Col


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

How ever did i miss that one

fancy missing the 'TT' in BelTToneers! :lol:

anything organised is fine by us...would prob be better on the Sunday anyway

Thats if we can pick our way through the 'blue rinse brigade' sunday outing :roll:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Pete

Have you seen/heard from Paula (rather nice black TT with red leather) if you do, please ask her along 8)


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Try to get the office open all weekend (trying to convince the Boss to get his TVR done as well).

With regard to food, it depends on what people want. There's a chain pub over the road that does quite good food. A few other restaurant about, and we're not to far from Lincoln. So there's Indian's, very nice Chinese, Italian's, a pie shop in Lincoln, Damons spear rib restaurant, and traditional restaurants. Or we could all go back to the village (Coleby) where I live, and the pub there has a really good menu, even has it's own fish menu. It's about a ten mile drive along back roads, back towards Sleaford/Grantham. But I'm not bothered which we do, just trying to put a few suggestions together.

Who's off to see the Wizard? :roll: (Sorry couldn't resist  )


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

So far I have the following up for the Wax Wizard day:

XXMetal - Full Monty (possibly 2!)
Colwyn C - Full Monty
Mercedes SLK - Full Monty plus a Show and Tell
ColdiTT - Show and Tell.

Everyone wants to buy goodies.

Mark can do 2 Full Montys in a day whilst carrying out the show and tell process so I would suggest that as we may only be able to use Bens Car Park for a full day on Sunday, and that seems to be the favourite day for most, that Mark stays at my house on Saturday (he wants to stay over) so that he can do my car on Saturday afternoon and then we all meet up on Sunday in Lincoln to do Ben and Petes cars. Ben if your Dad wants the TVR done Mark thinks he can get three cars done at a push, or if you can get your Car Park open longer then I will be happy to come over to Lincoln on Saturday. Of course all plans are still flexible if more people want to come along. Any more for anymore? Food, beer and the Wax Wizard all in one convenient package with group buy prices...... 

Everyone welcome.


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

I am looking forward to this event.... 8)


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Sunday 25 afternoon is best for me ,just a show and tell then Damon's?


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

OK Folks

Looks like the favourite day is Sunday and we will all meet up at Damons for some breaky before we head on down to Ben's offices to watch Mark do his magic. Mark has confirmed he is coming up and will be staying with me on Saturday night.

I will get more precise with times and exact details when I get home but at the moment I am working in Hungary and it is quite hard to get time on the machine.

Look forward to seeing you all there. Still time if anyone else wants to attend out there in the forum world.

ColwynC


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

I am still stuck here in Hungary, feels like forever and do not know when I coming home yet, but everything is still on track. Just means I might be a little late with the full details.

Sorry ColwynC


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi everyone..I'm back.

Mark is booked for the Sunday 25th. He is expecting to do 2 full Monty's (Ben and PeTTe) on Sunday with the rest of us watching as a demo so that you can then do the same to your cars. He will obviously have plenty of products if you want to buy them, but I would suggest that you bring buckets and cloths etc.

Ben, I have seen roughly where your place is and it is a little bit down the road from Damons. What time can you have it open, and is it worth us all meeting up at Damons for breakfast before we go to yours?

WesTTy, I know you are looking at coming up for the afternoon to watch the second Full Monty and I figure that we can either do Damons again for Ribs etc or choose somewhere else for tea on the day. I will have my boy Harry with me and I will have to leave sometime later in the afternoon to take him back to Hull, I may also have to take random breaks to keep him entertained if he gets too bored (the gameboy or a football usually sorts that!)

Please could you let me know if you are all coming and if you want breakfast!

Cheers

ColwynC


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Colwyn,

I'll just need time to sober up from Saturday night so I can drive down 

Seriously though, I can open up anytime so if you guys wonâ€™t to meet at Damon's it's probably easier. On the grounds everyone knows where it is, or easy to find.

See you guys soon. Maybe for another round of golf 

Ben


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Can somebody post the directions I would like to come over if I may. Dont know Lincoln at all. Should be very informative day[/img]


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Directions:

big map

small map

The address where we are cleaning the cars is:
Streets Heaver
4 Low Moor Road
Lincoln
LN6 3JY

We're meeting at Damons first which is at the top of Doddington Road, on the round-about


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks Ben

Just need to check what time Mark needs to start so we can organise a table for breakfast. Will post the time as soon as i get an answer from the WW.

ColwynC


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi All

Final details as promised.

Mark needs to start at 9:30 to get 2 Full Montys done in the day, he then has to drive to Hale near Manchester. Therefore, I would suggest that we have Breakfast at 8:30 at Damons leaving an hour to eat and drive the 400 yards to Ben's. If 8:30 is too early for food for some then I would suggest you meet us more hardy souls (or less hungover Ben) at Damons at 9:20 so we can all drive down together, it is not far but will avoid 1 or 2 about turns. Watch out for police on the A46 dual carriageway from Newark if you are coming that way.

Please can you let me know who is coming for Breakfast so I can book a table? Mark has suggested not washing your car between now and then (a mortal sin I know) so you can get before and after shots.

Sorry about an Early Sunday but it will so us all good. :?

ColwynC


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

ColwynC said:


> Therefore, I would suggest that we have Breakfast at 8:30 at Damons leaving an hour to eat and drive the 400 yards to Ben's. If 8:30 is too early for food for some then I would suggest you meet us more hardy souls (or less hungover Ben) at Damons at 9:20 so we can all drive down together, it is not far but will avoid 1 or 2 about turns.


  8:30  Put me down for a place for Breakfast. 8) Might be the order of the day. Although there is a Motel next door so might have to book a room :roll:



ColwynC said:


> Mark has suggested not washing your car between now and then (a mortal sin I know) so you can get before and after shots.


What am I going to do with all my spare time 

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Nice one Colwyn, thanks for organising all this. See you all on the 25th.

Ben


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Colwyn Its 99.9% certain that I will come on Sunday, but will it still go ahead if its P---ing down. I wont make breakfast, but will get there by 9:20 to follow you down.


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Hilly10

I guess if it is raining it will still be on for those who want the Full Monty as Mark is coming a long way. Anyone got one of those cheap canvas Garden Gazebos? It won't rain anyway...got my order in and 50p in the meter!

Colwyn


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Are there any other ladies coming along (Diane wants to know) cos she might indulge in some retail therapy in Lincoln  She bumped in to Paula at a Duran Duran concert in Nottingham last week who said that she may come along :?

Col


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

ColDitt

Sandy will not be there as she has the kids to look after that weekend although she said she might drop in during the day if one of them wanted to go to Lincoln. Lincoln is not bad for the retail therapy though.

Colin


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Colin,

Just me on Sunday I'm afraid :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PS - take lots of pictures and if someone were interested in doing a write up of the WW day, then that would make a pretty good article for a certain members' magazine.


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Kell

Having mine done on Saturday and as it is black and shitty at the moment I will be able to get good before and afters. I will also get pictures on Sunday adn do a write up for you.

Colwyn


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice one Colwyn, I'll put my feet up then :wink:


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Again?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, nice one Colwyn. I tend to come out in a nasty rash if I do too much work


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

[smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Just out of interest. Has anyone heard from PeTTe or WesTTy lately :?:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I received an IM from PeTTe last week but not heard anything from WesTTy for a while.

PeeeeeeTTe ,WeeeeeeeeesTTy where are youuuuuuuuuu?????


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

So is it fast becoming a lad's day out :wink:

What ever next, someone might mention bear and curry 

Seriously though it would be good to see you all again. As Colwyn says Lincoln's quite good for shopping these days.


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Westty will be there on Sunday afternoon and Pette will be there if their new tanning business is in track by Sunday and they can spare the time. Too bad I got moles else a group buy could be in the offing for tans!

Got a new antendee, Hi Hilly10, coming so a new face as well.

ColwynC


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Colwyn I just looked at the weather for Sunday Dry Sunny 20 cel your order as been carried out. Ha well tops down     See you Sunday all


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Does that mean I can take the Gazebo I bought just for the occasion back!

Just for a giggle, thought you all might like to know that I have a plaster cast on my right ankle! Does not impact on the weekend as I have called my dad in to chaufer (drive) for me so all OK...it is just typical though.

Turn 40 on Friday, first game of footy in my forties on Monday, plaster cast on Tuesday! Bugger, damn, bugger


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Colwyn

Bad luck mate. But if you will go play football with the big boys  There a bit rough round Sleaford way. I should stick to driving the TT.

Seriously though, looks like your having a time of it at the moment. Well my Grandma says "Bad things come in threes", so you must be done now.

Hilly, hope my roof doesn't come off 

See all you Sunday.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Colwyn,

What does the Wax Wizard need for Sunday?


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Ben

Electricity and a tap. He uses a pressure washer and I think a hose to stream the soap from the cars. Other than that cars to work on and payment I guess.

Out of plaster, woohoo! Just got light weight clip-on thingy and a limp.

Colwyn


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Colwyn,

I persume he takes plastic?

Ben


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

To be honest I do not know? You could always e-mail him to ask. I intended to pay cash just in case. Depends on how much other stuff I buy!

No problems with the water and elecy Ben?

Colwyn


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Colwyn,

OK I'll email him. No problem with elecy and water, exept when I mix the two [smiley=oops.gif]

See you Sunday.

Ben


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

My car is stunning..... everyone coming tomorrow will see for themselves but the time and effort Mark puts in to cleaning the car guarentees and outstanding result. There may be an extra space for a full monty as Pette may not be able to make it due to comittments so if anyone else fancys spending the money to have their car completely changed (Seriously!) then the option may be there.

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow.

21degrees and Sunny

WooHoo!

Colwyn


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Best bring my shades tomorrow if there is going to be a shinny black TT there 8) 8) 8)

Talking of which I'm off out now to make sure I need them tomorrow


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi all.

I hope you all enjoyed the day and learned as much as I did from Mr Wizard - aka Mark.

For all those who are reading out of interest, the comments from the audience about the effect the products and techniques he used on my car and the other 2 Montied today reinforce my view that Swissol and some of the stuff Mark uses is as good as any other product on the market. It is certainly the best that I have ever used.

Thanks to Mark (Wax Wizaed) for the time spent talking us through how to use the stuff properly and to all of those who turned up to watch. Hilly10 and Col of ColDiTT particularly who had a long journey early on a Saturday. Di, hope that prawn has left you alone now!

Ben, thank you, and please thank your dad again for letting us use the premises which turned out to be an ideal location for the meet. Thanks all, another good turn out from the Lincs and East Midlands TTOC mob! See you again soon.

Colwyn C


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Colwyn

And a big thanks to you for organising the weekend, we all really enjoyed it! Also thanks to Ben, Bens Dad for the venue and Mark and Roy Wax Wizzards :wink:

I echo all Colwyn has said, a very informative day and well worth, I thought I knew how to clean a car 

Great to see everyone again and to meet Hilly10.

Tut tut, Ben a very dirty car indeed and hard braking by the looks of things









WW applies some product









Things getting serious now









Wow, Ben youâ€™d better keep it looking this way and donâ€™t forget to close your bonnet









Lots of marques playing nicely together









Top day


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

A big thanks, to Colin and Ben. Very informative day I think ill use the Swisol Wax and other products It was nice to meet some Forum members at last and you made me feel welcome. Thanks again for a splendid day Paul (hilly10) :wink: ps Ben how did the car lok after buffing.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Big thanks to every one who can along yesterday. What a day    Worth getting out of bed on a Sunday morning at 7:30 :wink: :roll: 

My car has changed colour. The Wax Wizard is a genius. I've got some really good photos especially after the Full Monty. If anyone wants a copy of some just PM me and I can either burn then onto CD or email them. Was it me or is the Mystery Wax almost worth the money, just so I could sniff it 

I never thought that the car could look so shinny, and wasn't expecting the transformation that happened. The car is so smooth, it felt like a new car and looked so much better than it has ever looked even when it came from the dealer. It's so different, that on my way home my eyes kept getting distracted by the reflections off the car I could see in the side view mirrors. My Dad was so impressed that after he's had the TVR's stone chips sorted he's going to get that and Mum Z4 done. This from a man that spends all weekend licking cars clean, speaks volumes about the products :wink: :roll:  Hope he doesn't come on the forum :roll: 

Colin do you think you might stray from the dark side now. Also hope Di is feeling better. See you both next Monday.

Colwyn. Stop using your car as a mirror :wink: . I've never seen a black car look so shinny in my life. Looked like a different car.

Mark, that a lot again. Now I know how to do it all I've got no excuses.

Paul, really nice to meet you, might see you at le Man's. If not might meet up in the Midlands someday. As Colwyn said thanks for making the effort to come over.

Thanks to Roy as well, for coming up and help the WW. Hope the venture does well, and see you around.

Chris and PeTTe, nice to see you both again, and see you soon at another local meet.


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

All the previous good comments are echoed by me also ,I was convinced mark & Roy would'nt be able to get my alloys clean ,er took 5 minutes ,look as good as new (bar where iv'e kerbed one!) ,and to think i was contemplating getting them painted! :lol:

Thanks to the WW and apprentice Roy  , I certainly learnt a lot from them. 8) 
and thanks to Ben ,Col and Col for organising the Weekend, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
it was good to see you guys again.

Chris


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

Hi gang

Certainly a great weekend that I really enjoyed and nice to be back on the road again after all the ops etc.

The weather fab, the company great, the locations excellent and great to put faces to the names etc.

All in all a fab time...thanks to you all and looking forward to the article in AbsoluTTe with nno builders bum 8)

Many thx to you  all


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Thought it about time i took time out to post my thanks to all involved in the meet last Sunday

Was nice to see everybody again, even albeit briefly!

Cheers WW for making the wheels look stunning, had alot of comments on my return to work on monday

Thanks all once again A+++++ to all organisers

Hope to see everybody soon...maybe for a few holes

Cheers

peTTe


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Hi guys, i would like to thank everyone involved with the weekend, Colin for aranging the meet, and all those who let me loose on their cars  

But especially Mark, for all his help and support..... priceless (like they say in the Mastercard adds)

Roy :wink:


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Scoob makes it on to another forum shocker  

Roy :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Roy,

Thanks for the sterling job you did on my car. Hope to see you about.

Good luck in your training to become a Wax Wizard :wink:

Ben


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

May the force be with you Ben :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

May the 4th's been and gone Paul :wink: [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry Ben should have said the force be with Roy must have had the whisky goggles on :?


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Whatcha all

Greetings from SUNNY Canada......

Just thought i would enquire as to if anybody has received the products paid for at the WW meet?

I paid my money for a pot of wax and havnt heard anything from Mark???

If you read this mark please forward it on....after all 40 quid is 40 quid

cheers

peTTe


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi from Damp and hot Caracas in Venezuela. No I did not get my stuff yet, so will hasten when I get back in a couple of weeks.

Colwyn


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Not had mine either.

I'll ring him today


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Just spoken to Mark. He said that the problem is caused by him waiting for the wax to come over. He said it is slightly different from the retail product, because we have got it through the group buy. So a little more patience and it will soon be here.

Ben


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Thanks guys for the support so far, things are comming together nicely and we should get going next week 

I was just wondering if anyone has any pictures from the weekend that we can use on my website??

If you could sent them to my web designer at
[email protected]

Thanks in advance, Roy.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Roy

You have email  or your web designer does anyway :wink:

Catch up with you soon and keep polishing that Scooby of yours 

Col


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Thanks Col 

Will let you know when the site goes live, should be late next week 

Roy :wink:


----------

